# Undecided about Paperwhite



## SoCal (Feb 7, 2011)

I love my Kindle 3.  Not sure that I want to give up the buttons to turn pages and the keyboard.

I assume I can charge the PW overseas without a converter, just the right adapter.  

Also not sure what is meant by 2 point multitouch.

If I get a PW I will probably get it with special offers and without 3G.

SoCal


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

The recent "Should I? Shouldn't I?" thread covers this same difficult decision, so you can read that to see more pros and cons being considered.

You could probably use the same charger as your K3 for overseas charging of your PW.

2-point multi-touch I think refers to how many points of contact (i.e. two fingers) can be recognized by the screen - more fingers means more complex touch functions supported. But I own a K3 and no touch devices, so I could be wrong.

I like to think I'd be rational and get special offers and no 3G, but would probably do as with my K3 and do just the opposite and keep what I'm comfortable with.


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

I think it all comes down to how much you like it's special built-in lighting feature. Amazon posted a video where some people got a sneak preview, and were absolutely thrilled with the way that it made the page glow, giving a super-high contrast between the words of an ebook and the white page-colored background behind it.

That's what got me intrigued about the Paperwhite. I'm hoping that it's as amazing as the people in Amazon's video seemed to think! If so, I'll probably get used to all the other minor changes -- including the way it turns pages. (Because after all...they're _glowing _pages!)


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Those "glowing pages" are what made me cancel my PW order. Seeing pictures of the PW with the light from the page shining in and lighting up the readers faces and some pictures of the light turned up so high the text looks blue instead of black. Front lit or back lit...seems it would take away from my reading experience and not let me forget that I'm reading on a lit computer screen. Might only be a problem reading on it at night with the glow, but I'm happy with the Kindle and buttons and non-lit E-ink screen. Guess we won't know for sure until folks actually get them and put up their reviews. I might be completely wrong.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Where did you see a pic of the screen where it looks blue?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If you're not sure, there's nothing wrong with waiting and giving it some more thought and maybe having a chance to see one in person...

Betsy


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I started the "Should I, Shouldn't I" thread and I am Touch-averse...  I have significant difficulty using my current cell phone  (LG Dare) and I've turned off the touch pad on my laptop.   BUT.... I am so wanting that new screen - if its all they say it is.. I'm going to give it a chance.    This is the first time I didn't try to sell my older Kindle after pre-ordering the new one.. since I may need it.    I so understand the dilemma.


----------



## LuvHorses (Sep 11, 2012)

The light will only improve reading experience.  I had the Nookglow and it was a big improvement over the regular nook/kindle.  Even during the day I would have the light on.  Won't go back to a device that doesn't have built in light now.  The kindle lighting will be even better.  Always felt the nook and old kindles had fuzzy lettering and am so glad that the PW has better contrast etc.  so many bonuses.  

What's nice about the light is you can turn it off and on.  Depending if you want it or not.  But sure is nice to have.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

May just be some bad photography or my eyes but I see blue tint here. To be honest most photos look fine. I'll probably still look at them at Best Buy when they come out but I just don't want to read on a lit computer screen. Seems no one can make a better looking (lighter background) E-ink screen so they have to use LCD lights to make the background appear lighter. With the light off the screen looks exactly like a regular Kindle screen. I'm probably just making too much out of this. Like the other kindle models they'll be great for some folks and not quite right for others.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am thinking that one can just turn the light down all the way and then you have a regular e-ink screen like always. 
Just that this screen even without the light has a higher resolution so text would be sharper. So even if one doesn't want to use the light at all, you still end up with a better screen than older models.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

Most computer monitors have a very blue hue to them.  Some have something more magenta.  I use a special calibration software on my monitor to fix that so that when I'm editing photos for clients I can get true to life colors and skin tones. FWIW None of the photos really have any blue to them from my screen.  Maybe the second photo at the extreme angel.  Maybe.  To me the screens in the photos almost have a yellowy kind of tone.  But I would chalk that up to a color cast from the various lighting types most likely bouncing off of it from around the room.

I guess no one will be able to tell until for absolute certain until you get it in hands.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

CrystalStarr said:


> I use a special calibration software on my monitor to fix that so that when I'm editing photos for clients I can get true to life colors and skin tones.


I have trouble editing pics for the same reason. What calibration software do you use to correct your monitor? 
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

No indecision here. The fact that the new Paperwhite doesn't support audio is a deal-killer for me. I'll be sticking with my Kindle Touch.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

I know what the negatives are on a KPW.

1) No audio (but I don't use audio on my K3K anyway)

2) The light, at brightest setting, could be as bad as traditional backlit screens. (It's adjustable, though... from full to off, with several degrees in between.)

3) It has only half the storage memory of a K3K. (But everything's stored in Amazon's Cloud anyway.)

For me, those were the three notable changes.

However, the positives are what firmed up my decision to upgrade.

1) Much improved, higher-res screen.

2) New display fonts... and more of them. I love versatility.

3) Compatible with KF8 (though the recent software upgrade to K3K equaled that out)

4) It's smaller and lighter than my K3K, and has a cool "auto-on" cover available.

5) I've been going through a small fortune in cheap batteries for my Mighty Brite II. Won't need to use it much at all once I do most of my reading on a KPW.

I made my decision the same day of the announcement... though not till later in the day and not till voicing some concerns here on KB.

But once I set my pre-order, I never doubted I'd made a good decision. I can't wait for my KPW to arrive. 

My name is Craig Hansen... and I'm a tech-aholic.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> My name is Craig Hansen... and I'm a tech-aholic.


  Great post! I didn't realize I had gone through the same process of thinking, just didn't write it down. I hope that I will like it enough to give my K3 to my grandson. He has been eyeing it since he heard I ordered the PW. He said I can't read 2 at a time. HA! I thought he knew me better than that! The K3 has served me well and I will have a hard time giving it up. The only thing that I really dislike about it is the fact that I have to have the lighted cover. The PW takes that part away but adds the "touch" feature. I have been using it on my Fire and I'm used to it so I am hoping the touch will be a non-issue.

I wasn't aware there is a cover that is "auto-on".  I think you may have cost me more money...LOL


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

Atunah said:


> I am thinking that one can just turn the light down all the way and then you have a regular e-ink screen like always.
> Just that this screen even without the light has a higher resolution so text would be sharper. So even if one doesn't want to use the light at all, you still end up with a better screen than older models.


This. A higher resolution screen is a key factor that I was looking for. As well as black bezel and a different look to the home screen. As soon as I saw that, I ordered. The bonus is the lighted screen and the amazing cover. (Wish they made a cover like that for the Fire 1).

Not giving up my 2 Keyboards or my 2 Sony T1's. I'll use them all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My decision process went something like this:

Oooh...a new Kindle.  
*checks GC balance*  
*orders PW.*



Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My process was much like Betsy's but it left out that middle step about checking GC balance.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My process was something like...

Press conference...Jeff Bezos walks on stage. "I'm holding the new Kindle Paperwhite." Holds up Paperwhite.

Leslie: Refresh Kindle store. Is the PW listed?
Leslie: Refresh Kindle store. Is the PW listed?
Leslie: Refresh Kindle store. Is the PW listed?

repeat the above every 20 seconds until the PW was listed (which, unfortunately, took a while).

Order.

L


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> 5) I've been going through a small fortune in cheap batteries for my Mighty Brite II. Won't need to use it much at all once I do most of my reading on a KPW.


For the happiness of your wallet and the planet: 


Or, you know, this:


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> For the happiness of your wallet and the planet:
> 
> 
> Or, you know, this:


Umm... you did read that I had preordered a KPW, right? LOL


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

booklover888 said:


> This. A higher resolution screen is a key factor that I was looking for. As well as black bezel and a different look to the home screen. As soon as I saw that, I ordered. The bonus is the lighted screen and the amazing cover. (Wish they made a cover like that for the Fire 1).
> 
> Not giving up my 2 Keyboards or my 2 Sony T1's. I'll use them all.


I purchased the new FireHD7 and the cover. It IS amazing. And from the looks of things, the Paperwhite cover is the same except for the strip used to open it, looks like it's silver? It appears as though, once again, Amazon has listened to what the Kindle users want. I currently have a Touch with the Amazon cover. While I LOVE the cover, the smooth, elegant leather scratches if you so much as breathe on it!  So while the new case isn't quite so elegant, it won't be apt to scratch, not to mention the texture gives it more grippability. The new Fire AND the case are AWESOME and I can't wait for a week from day after tomorrow to get here so I can say the same about the new Paperwhite.

Note: Looks like this ended up as a review for the cover. lol


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm on the fence.  

My first Kindle was a 2.  I really thought I would jump at the 3, but when it was announced I decided it wasn't enough of an improvement to justify spending the money.  

I streamed the press conference announcing the Touch on my desktop at work.  I then emailed my Husband the following:

"I am putty in Jeff Bezos' hands."

He laughed.  
I fully expected the same result when the Paperwhite was announced, but I found myself hesitating.  I am going to wait until I can lay hands on one before making my decision.  I am a 3g addict, so although it is still half what I paid for my 2, it is not an inconsiderable amount of money.  So, I may just turn into an every other release kind of Kindler.  Worse things have been said about me.  

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

ElaineOK said:


> I'm on the fence.
> 
> My first Kindle was a 2. I may just turn into an every other release kind of Kindler. Worse things have been said about me.
> 
> ...


I went from one K1 to K3, and felt the same as you except that this announcement meant that it was my turn! But I'm still hesitant, as I love my K3.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

megan1 said:


> I'm glad you posted about the new cover! I had the exact same thoughts on the Kindle Touch cover. I was surprised when within the first few days a scratch had already shown up (I'm really good about making sure that doesn't happen too!  ). When I went to read reviews on that cover not a lot of people had commented on the fact that it scratches easily. Maybe I'm in the minority when it comes to not liking that, LOL


I saw some customer pics (accompanied by a few words) of a burgundy Touch cover that looked like someone's cat had had a go at it!!! Guess that's why I knew the cover scratched badly and why I stuck with the black color. Actually, I only have a couple of very minor scratches on mine BUT I bought the lighted version and raked a fingernail down the front of it while taking it out of the package. grrrrrrrrr But that's ok as I hate the lighted cover. Been waiting for the Paperwhite all along!


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> My process was much like Betsy's but it left out that middle step about checking GC balance.


Once I saw the glow screen was true, that was pretty much my process as well--along with taking some change to Coinstar to get more Amazon credit.


----------



## SoCal (Feb 7, 2011)

With my Kindle Keyboard if I hit the 5 way controller to go forward it takes me to the beginning of the next chapter or to the next article in a magazine.  Sometimes at night I wonder how far to the chapter and often skip articles in magazines.

Will the Paperwhite have that functionality?

Thanks


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

With the touch that function is available via a swipe. 

PW is supposed to also be able to provide information on how far it is to the next chapter timewise, based on how fast you're tuning pages.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

To clarify, on the Touch, you move forward and backward a chapter at a time with a upward or downward swipe;  horizontal swipes move a page at a time.

And it's not available in all books.

Betsy


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> To clarify, on the Touch, you move forward and backward a chapter at a time with a upward or downward swipe; horizontal swipes move a page at a time.
> 
> And it's not available in all books.
> 
> Betsy


That's ok. It's not available in all books on the other kindles as well. I think it is only those that have the tick marks in the progress bar. My guess is that those have some kind of meta-data in the formatting that tells the kindle about the chapters.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I _really_ want Amazon to put the page turn buttons back on the Touch Kindles. Big ones, like on the K1, so that I can hold the Kindle pretty much anywhere along the side and still turn pages without moving my thumb. That's the reason I'm still pulling out the ol' K1 to use despite having a K3 and access to Hubby's Kindle Touch (which usually goes unused), both with lighted covers. I really love the Paperwhite screen, and if it had big page turn buttons, I would be one-clicking now.

N


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'd hate that as I loathed that big, easy to bump page turn button on the K1 personally.

I thought the K2 had the best page turn buttons, since you could still rest your thumb on it, and it wasn't easy to hit accidentally since it pressed in toward the screen.  The K3 ones are ok--still easier to bump than the K2 ones though since the press in easily.

But I'll get used to the PW quickly since I use my iPad and iPhone a ton (including a lot of reading) so I'm used to tapping a screen or swiping to do things.


----------



## Cloysterpete (Aug 21, 2010)

mooshie78 said:


> The K3 ones are ok--still easier to bump than the K2 ones though since the press in easily.


How do you do that?. 50% of my time with the k3 I have it propped up somewhere but the other half I'm holding it with my thumb on the page turn button, I can't remember even hitting the key accidentally as with mine there is zero chance of you turning the page accidentally, it takes a purposeful amount of pressure on mine to press it. Have your turn keys become loose over time or something or do you mean you bump the kindle against something?.

I've been trying to work out how well I'll get on with the touch on the paperwhite, I won't be doing any swiping but tapping on the right side of the screen sounds awkward when I hold it in the left hand. Hopefully my left thumb will be able to comfortably reach past the previous page tap zone on the left. I bet there's no option to reverse the controls so that previous page is over on the right not the left.


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

I like the K3 buttons best. Perhaps because I always have a cover and often reading while eating, I'm often reading without the Kindle in my hands (sometimes messy hands). So the ease of bumping the K3 buttons is important, whether with a poke from a primary finger, a (cleaner) pinky, or even an elbow is good. K1 had that, but was more prone to turning pages after closing the cover.

As we seem to be inevitably evolving towards cheaper software/touch buttons, I guess I'll have to get used to that. But so far I'm clinging to my K3.


----------



## SoCal (Feb 7, 2011)

How do you go BACK on the Touch?

Thanks


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

SoCal said:


> How do you go BACK on the Touch?
> 
> Thanks


Hit the left side of the screen, I believe, or I think also backswipe. That's another thing to get used to. On the K3 there are forward and backward buttons on both sides of the screen. I like this compared to my wife's K2, which only has the back button on the left side.

I guess you get used to these little changes, just takes a bit longer for old dogs like me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

On the Touch, there's a touch zone about 1/2 inch wide on the left side from the bottom of the screen to about 1 inch from the top.   Tapping in that zone while in a book goes back a page.  You can also swipe right to left.

It's pretty easy to reach over the tap zone from the left side and hit the "next page" zone which is most of the page EXCEPT that 1/2 inch zone on the left and the top inch or so...

Betsy


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Or if you mean back as in the back button (rather than going back a page), on the KT you touch the top of the screen to bring up the menu, and then touch the back button up there.


----------



## SoCal (Feb 7, 2011)

I would like

1. Paperwhite back light and resolution.

2. keyboard and buttons

I admit I do not use mp3 player much but probably still would like it on my reader.

Do  you think one of those is coming soon?

Thanks


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazon hasn't come out with a new device with a keyboard in quite a while; I suspect there is NOT a new one in the future.  But I never say never.  Except just then.  

Betsy


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

I love my K3, but honestly don't use the keyboard very much. I don't take notes, and using a touch keyboard for the rare times that I do something like enter a high score in Triple Town is pretty low on my list of concerns about the touch interface.

Not being able to play Triple Town at all, on the other hand, plus not having page turn buttons, are among my dwindling number of reservations about the PW. I'm growing pretty sure that I'd like the PW, but I still can't say that I NEED it instead of my K3. (Still watching the case crack in the corner next to the screen, though...if it's gets bigger, I'll pull the trigger!)


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

GBear said:


> I'm growing pretty sure that I'd like the PW, but I still can't say that I NEED it instead of my K3. (Still watching the case crack in the corner next to the screen, though...if it's gets bigger, I'll pull the trigger!)


What is this "NEED" thing of which you speak?  I don't recall that ever entering into my decision-making process on a new gadget.

BTW, my K3K also has cracks in the case, radiating diagonally out from both lower corners of the screen.


----------



## Robbiegirl (Sep 21, 2012)

SeymourKopath said:


> No indecision here. The fact that the new Paperwhite doesn't support audio is a deal-killer for me. I'll be sticking with my Kindle Touch.


This is what had me hesitating. I just don't understand why they did not add audio on the PW.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Robbiegirl said:


> This is what had me hesitating. I just don't understand why they did not add audio on the PW.


See, and I never really understood why there WAS audio on any previous kindles. 

I mean, intellectually, I understand, but it's not a feature I've ever used. . . .not for TTS, or audiobooks, or listening while reading.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm with Ann on this one; on the K3K, I tried the "read to me" option all of... once. The mechanical voice annoyed me.

Never once did I think of my K3K as a place for MP3 files or other such things. I bought it to be a reading device. So, the lack of audio isn't a concern for me. I have an Android phone and a Nexus 7 tablet that do audio terrifically, and that's sufficient for me.

So the KPW is a great fit for me, in that sense. It's a "lost feature" that doesn't represent, for me, losing anything of value, or that I ever used.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Maybe it's all about the concept that when you can't have something then you really want it. About having options even if you don't exercise them.

I have a couple of audiobooks that I know I can listen to if I am going through an insomnia phase.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

I could see that if it was someone's only device.

I am a fellow blessed with many devices.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah. . .me too. 

I _jumped_ on the K4(basic) because it didn't have any of that extra stuff I never used -- I was very happy to pay less and not have those 'features'. Feel the same way about the PW. . .much rather pay for the better screen and light than an audio system and keyboard I won't use.

I suppose there could be a version that adds audio for an additional price -- I do get the value of choices  -- but I'm guessing they have the K3K still for sale and figure someone who wants TTS can get that. It's an either/or type choice not an 'and' choice.

My guess is that they did a lot of market testing and found out that the majority of their customers didn't much use any of the audio features. . . . probably many are like Craig and I in that they have other devices that work better for music and audiobooks. . . .so they made the decision to NOT include it on the PW. Amazon is all about customers, so I gotta think that if they thought most people used it and really liked it and wanted it, they'd have found a way to include it or at least make it an option.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, I'm in the same boat.  Never used audio on any of my Kindles.  I guess I can see it being useful for older people, or people who just aren't gadget hounds regardless of age, and don't have any other portable gadget that can play music.

Otherwise a Kindle is a terribly clunky device size wise to listen to audio on (be it audiobooks or music) compared to an mp3 player or smart phone.  And most everyone I know has one or the other (if not both of those).  Even my parents have an mp3 player--my mom uses it in the car on long drives mainly.  Tablets too, though those are even bigger than a Kindle.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> My guess is that they did a lot of market testing and found out that the majority of their customers didn't much use any of the audio features. . . . probably many are like Craig and I in that they have other devices that work better for music and audiobooks. . . .so they made the decision to NOT include it on the PW. Amazon is all about customers, so I gotta think that if they thought most people used it and really liked it and wanted it, they'd have found a way to include it or at least make it an option.


And, remember, they added Audible books with the Whispersync feature. I suspect in their market testing they also learned that 98% of the people who own something else that plays audio. So I am sure that factored into their decision making about dropping the audio features.

I have also discovered that Whispersync works between Kindle books and Audible books that are not bought as a bundle. The book I am reading/listening to right now, Big Roads--I bought the Kindle book back in June 2011 when it came out. While the history is interesting, it is not the most scintillating read and I ended up stuck at about 8%. But the other day, I bought the Audible book which is much more interesting to listen to. The Kindle version was in my archive--not on my Kindle--but when I bought the Audible book, the Kindle book downloaded and synced. Actually, the Audible book synced first, to the 8% point, but I rewound it since I had forgotten everything I had read. But now the two keep syncing accurately. The disadvantage of not getting them as a bundle is that the Audible book wasn't deeply discounted. Still, I'm an Audible member and have credits, so I bought the book with that which makes me feel like I am getting it for free.

L


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

Nervous newbie steps in er.... nervously.

Hello everyone, I am in the UK so PW isn't here yet but I have to say, I half love the idea but I fear the usual google-eyed looking at a lit screen experience. I think I'll have to wait until I see one in the wild before I can decide.

The lack of audio is a bit off putting for me because I really like it. OK so the voices are a bit grim but then again, there's something quite decadent about having Stephen Hawking read books to me while I'm cooking. I also love the keyboard because sometimes I need to make notes on the stuff I'm reading.

My K3 is cracked, too, so, call me a luddite but I'm just hoping they keep on producing it...

Cheers

MTM


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

MT, the PW screen is front lit, so it will be like reading a regular Kindle, but with a light on the screen. It will not be back lit, like an LCD screen. The reading experience should be much more comfortable as the light will be shining on the screen rather than directly into your eyes.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> MT, the PW screen is front lit, so it will be like reading a regular Kindle, but with a light on the screen. It will not be back lit, like an LCD screen. The reading experience should be much more comfortable as the light will be shining on the screen rather than directly into your eyes.


And you can adjust the brightness up or down depending on ambient room light. From the pictures/videos I've seen it looks perfect. . . .and we'll know soon enough as we who ordered them on the first day will start seeing them delivered tomorrow. . . . .

As to the K3K -- they do still make it. . . . .it is more expensive because of having the physical keyboard, 3G access, and the audio capabilities, but it's there.


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

HappyGuy said:


> MT, the PW screen is front lit, so it will be like reading a regular Kindle, but with a light on the screen. It will not be back lit, like an LCD screen. The reading experience should be much more comfortable as the light will be shining on the screen rather than directly into your eyes.


Ah ha. Now that adds to the appeal... as does the turny upy down ness... Thanks. ;-)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Still undecided? Really? Watch this: http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/30/3433110/amazon-kindle-paperwhite-review


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

M T McGuire said:


> Ah ha. Now that adds to the appeal... as does the turny upy down ness... Thanks. ;-)


Yes, that's the technical term - "turny upy down ness"


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

crebel said:


> Yes, that's the technical term - "turny upy down ness"


Mwah haha haargh! Yep, that's me. Techno-spanner! ;-) I do like shiny things though. And cars...


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

megan1 said:


> I'm glad you posted about the new cover! I had the exact same thoughts on the Kindle Touch cover. I was surprised when within the first few days a scratch had already shown up (I'm really good about making sure that doesn't happen too!  ). When I went to read reviews on that cover not a lot of people had commented on the fact that it scratches easily. Maybe I'm in the minority when it comes to not liking that, LOL


Mine has quite a few scratches now. I consider it as "giving it character."


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

I see little tiny dots, or dips/divots in the back of my Touch cover, almost like someone poked it with a sharp pencil. I _think _it's actually from setting the KT down on a table that had stray salt on it from dinner. Sounds bizarre, but that's my best guess. Here's hoping the new covers are more sturdy.


----------



## BradW (Sep 6, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I suppose there could be a version that adds audio for an additional price -- I do get the value of choices  -- but I'm guessing they have the K3K still for sale and figure someone who wants TTS can get that. It's an either/or type choice not an 'and' choice.


That's what they've done... like you said the KK, and the Fire, if you really want audio. What you can't have is paperwhite screen and audio at the same time. A KK with the new screen, even (especially?) without touch, would be pretty cool, though, and I bet please a lot of people.



> My guess is that they did a lot of market testing and found out that the majority of their customers didn't much use any of the audio features. . . .


I'm thinking they may not have even had to do market research. They would know how many audio books were sold / sent to kindles, right? And it wouldn't surprise me if Whispernet were whispering back to General 'Zon various usage statistics, like how often MP3s are played, or TTS used.

I'm irked about no audio, just because it's something I *used* to have available, and no longer do...feels like they took something away from me. But I rarely used it also, and probably won't miss it on a new Kindle Paperwhite. The lighted screen, however, I have definitely wished for many times.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

BradW said:


> That's what they've done... like you said the KK, and the Fire, if you really want audio. What you can't have is paperwhite screen and audio at the same time. A KK with the new screen, even (especially?) without touch, would be pretty cool, though, and I bet please a lot of people.
> I'm thinking they may not have even had to do market research. They would know how many audio books were sold / sent to kindles, right? And it wouldn't surprise me if Whispernet were whispering back to General 'Zon various usage statistics, like how often MP3s are played, or TTS used.


Only from Amazon. Someone could easily buy MP3 audio books somewhere else and side load them on the Kindle, or rip MP3s from an audiobook CD set etc.

But yeah, they may just use their own data as a proxy for overall audio usage on the Kindle.


----------



## BradW (Sep 6, 2012)

mooshie78 said:


> Only from Amazon. Someone could easily buy MP3 audio books somewhere else and side load them on the Kindle, or rip MP3s from an audiobook CD set etc.
> 
> But yeah, they may just use their own data as a proxy for overall audio usage on the Kindle.


However the audio gets on the Kindle, the Kindle knows when you're playing an audiobook, an MP3, or using TTS. After all, it's doing what you told it to. There's no reason it can't send that info back to Amazon, something like "total time on 10/2/2012 was 57 minutes on book '1984'; TTS was used for 20 minutes." Just like they track what products you've looked at on the website.

It's spelled out in the Amazon Kindle Terms ( http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/?&nodeId=200506200 ):


> 3. General
> Information Received. The Software will provide Amazon with data about your Kindle and its interaction with the Service (such as available memory, up-time, log files, and signal strength). The Software will also provide Amazon with information related to the Digital Content on your Kindle and Supported Devices and your use of it (such as last page read and content archiving). Information provided to Amazon, including annotations, bookmarks, notes, highlights, or similar markings you make using your Kindle or Reading Application, may be stored on servers that are located outside the country in which you live. Any information we receive is subject to the Amazon.com Privacy Notice.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ah, thanks for the clarification.

That's a bit sketchy and wish they offered a way to opt out of it.  I'm not fond of companies tracking info beyond what I give them and things I order from them.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I am with you on sticking with the 3G.  I love mine.  I love having the physical keyboard.  And, really, I like the gray-scale e-paper.  It reminds me of the paperbacks I used to read.  White, I would think, would be too harsh on the eyes after a while.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

mooshie78 said:


> Ah, thanks for the clarification.
> 
> That's a bit sketchy and wish they offered a way to opt out of it. I'm not fond of companies tracking info beyond what I give them and things I order from them.


Don't worry. Be happy.

(Checks super-secret Amazon info.)

...And remember to flush and leave the seat down, next time, bub...


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

I can ask this here without too much embarrassment   - do you buy the latest 'n greatest because it's new technology? I know people who have an IPhone, THEN get an IPad THEN get the next generation... etc. etc.

If you have a K3, why then get a Fire (I know it plays movies, etc... and it's in color) THEN get a PW? 

I know I'm a simpleton and get emotionally attached to things - I have a K3 that I absolutely adore (named her Mabel), and I have no desire to get a PW. All I do is read on it and don't see a need for another device. I'd rather spend the money on books for my Kindle.  

Thanks for the insight... I'm just not secure enough to ask a person in the flesh


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

cork_dork_mom said:


> I can ask this here without too much embarrassment  - do you buy the latest 'n greatest because it's new technology?
> 
> I know I'm a simpleton and get emotionally attached to things - I have a K3 that I absolutely adore (named her Mabel), and I have no desire to get a PW. All I do is read on it and don't see a need for another device. I'd rather spend the money on books for my Kindle.


The easy answer to your first question is "yes." But we're really talking about degrees of convenience here. For many or most of us, paper books are easy to read and, before e-readers, we couldn't imagine not reading DTBs. Many people still don't understand the allure of any e-reader, although KindleBoards folks have pretty much all moved beyond that.

I also love my K3, but I'm starting to come around to the belief that the PW is a superior e-reader. Like you, though, I haven't yet convinced myself that it's superior enough to buy the new technology.


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

cork_dork_mom said:


> I can ask this here without too much embarrassment  - do you buy the latest 'n greatest because it's new technology? I know people who have an IPhone, THEN get an IPad THEN get the next generation... etc. etc.
> 
> If you have a K3, why then get a Fire (I know it plays movies, etc... and it's in color) THEN get a PW?
> 
> ...


No, I don't upgrade just to get the new tech. I just upgraded my iPhone, and I didn't get a 5. I went for a 4S because it was lots less expensive (and in stock).

And I'm not getting a PW. My Touch does everything I need. Yeah, the "Time Until End of Chapter" thing looks seriously cool, but it's not enough to make me upgrade. Oddly, if they had added Georgia as one of the new fonts, I might have. Love that font for reading.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FWIW.. . .if the topic of this thread is still in anyone's mind. . . .the PW kindle has just become my new favorite.. . . .I've had a K1, which I loved and I moved up to a K3K.  Which I loved more.  Then I got a K4.  Which was another huge improvement for me.  I never got a KT, but this new KPW is, for me, a substantial improvement over the K4 which was my previous go to device.  I'm thrilled with it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> FWIW.. . .if the topic of this thread is still in anyone's mind. . . .the PW kindle has just become my new favorite.. . . .I've had a K1, which I loved and I moved up to a K3K. Which I loved more. Then I got a K4. Which was another huge improvement for me. I never got a KT, but this new KPW is, for me, a substantial improvement over the K4 which was my previous go to device. I'm thrilled with it.


I agree.. I am totally in love and I've only had it for about 45 minutes. It may be the perfect ereader for me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I agree.. I am totally in love and I've only had it for about 45 minutes. It may be the perfect ereader for me.


Yeah. . . I've been having the same thoughts. I honestly can't think of one thing that would make it better.

And I'm pretty sure that my son, who last weekend professed himself completely satisfied with his K3K, will, after checking mine out this weekend, decide he wants one for Christmas.


----------



## Anita (Jan 3, 2009)

cork_dork_mom said:


> I can ask this here without too much embarrassment  - do you buy the latest 'n greatest because it's new technology? I know people who have an IPhone, THEN get an IPad THEN get the next generation... etc. etc.
> 
> If you have a K3, why then get a Fire (I know it plays movies, etc... and it's in color) THEN get a PW?


Do I love new technology? Yes, if it has features that are an improvement over the device I have. And that is usually true, hence the 'new' in new technology  I don't buy the newest version of everything, but I am kind of known as a Gadget Slut among my friends, LOL.

I get rather attached to my devices too, but I am trying to move on in spite of that.

I have several friends who read a lot and would love an e-reader but cannot afford to buy one. So I have re-homed my Kindle Touch to a friend (forever, or until she is ready to buy an e-reader of her own). When I bought the Touch I loaned my Kindle Keyboard (my all time favorite Kindle, BTW) to a colleague. She gets to keep it until she can buy her own, or until one of us gets another job - whichever comes first ;-)

My first Kindle was the Kindle 2, and I still have it mostly for sentimental reasons....but if someone needs an e-reader she is available for loan too!


----------



## SoCal (Feb 7, 2011)

Well some people seem to love it but others have problems with uneven lighting.
My guess is that they are having some quality control issues.

I think I will stick with my K3 and listen to background music and turn pages with buttons.

Will probably get one later.

SoCal


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

Even the "good" PWs look terrible to me in pictures.  On something that is going to have a very light background 100% of the time, any shadowing from the lights is distracting and I can't get over it.

Unless they redesign it somehow, I'm sitting this one out and will stick to my K3.  Lame.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

SoCal said:


> I love my Kindle 3. Not sure that I want to give up the buttons to turn pages and the keyboard.


Same here but was playing with both K3 & PW side by side today. The touch screen was great. I had also wanted the option of buttons. Nope...dont need 'em. The ergonomics and balance were excellent.

And I never used the keyboard except to create collections and it was a sad example of a keyboard anyway IMO.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

cork_dork_mom said:


> I can ask this here without too much embarrassment  - do you buy the latest 'n greatest because it's new technology? I know people who have an IPhone, THEN get an IPad THEN get the next generation... etc. etc.
> 
> If you have a K3, why then get a Fire (I know it plays movies, etc... and it's in color) THEN get a PW?
> 
> ...


I have to have a reason to upgrade, I won't just buy every revision that comes out.

With the Kindle the K2 was an easy upgrade (once price dropped and I got a refurb cheap) as I never liked the K1 much. Hated the scroll wheel, hated the big page turn button I was always bumping etc.

K3 I held out for a while, but my parents expressed interest in my K2 after playing with it, so I ended up giving it to them and buying myself a K3. The Pearl screen was a nice upgrade, but the gifting was the main incentive as it had been out for a while by then and I had resisted.

I skipped the K4/Kindle Touch generation. Same e-ink pearl screen, and I didn't care enough about a smaller form factor or touch screen to upgrade.

Paperwhite was the easiest upgrade decision as I've never liked the drab gray look of e-ink much, and hate fiddling with book lights or being stuck next to a lamp to read. So the lit screen was instantly appealing to me.

For other gadgets, it's much the same--there has to be some worthwhile new features to get me to upgrade. I have an iPad 2, and wasn't tempted at all to get the last revision. The higher resolution screen is nice, but I don't really need it bad enough to upgrade since I don't watch much video or display pictures etc. on it much.

Phones I generally just upgrade every 2 years when I can get discount from renewing my contract. By that time the phone is usually getting outdated, battery life isn't what it used to be etc.

A lot of this also comes down to budget. While I'm not rolling in cash, I also don't have bad debts or huge expenses in general so I can easily afford upgrading gadgets every couple years. PW was moot on that though since I paid for it entirely with Amazon credit from my Amazon Visa and from turning in change to Coinstar for a GC.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FWIW, I think the pictures here in the various threads tend to accentuate the problem. . . .just the nature of taking pictures.  And there are pretty clearly some who got defective devices -- that happens on every kindle watch as well.  Combination of the device really not working right and expectations having been raised way too high.  FWIW, I still think mine is Mary Poppins: practically perfect in every way.


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> FWIW, I think the pictures here in the various threads tend to accentuate the problem. . . .just the nature of taking pictures. And there are pretty clearly some who got defective devices -- that happens on every kindle watch as well. Combination of the device really not working right and *expectations having been raised way too high*. FWIW, I still think mine is Mary Poppins: practically perfect in every way.


Yep, way to go Amazon on that one.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

berfles said:


> Yep, way to go Amazon on that one.


FWIW . . .I don't think Amazon is completely to blame for the raising of expectations.  Honestly, I don't think they said anything about the device that I haven't found to be true. But I have heard an incredible number of superlatives from reviewers, bloggers, and just plain Amazon fans.

At least, that's my take. As always, YMMV.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I do think that Amazons photos of the PPW are too perfect. The whole screen is the same pristine white with no hint of shadow or anything at the bottom. So that is what people expected to see and didn't. So naturally wondered if they had a defect.


----------



## LuvHorses (Sep 11, 2012)

I am thinking of canceling my PW order.  I am tired of waiting (24th) and might as well wait for something better.  Been researching the Samsung Galaxy Note 2, coming out Nov.

Thinking its best all around device as phone, tablet and ebook reader.  

Would be buying without contract, so would use PW money toward purchasing.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> FWIW, I think the pictures here in the various threads tend to accentuate the problem. . . .just the nature of taking pictures. And there are pretty clearly some who got defective devices -- that happens on every kindle watch as well. Combination of the device really not working right and expectations having been raised way too high. FWIW, I still think mine is Mary Poppins: practically perfect in every way.


Mary Poppins sounds like a perfect Kindle name!


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with a Note 2... but it's a backlit device, so if eyestrain/fatigue is a problem for you, reading at long stretches in low light won't be as comfortable for you on the Note 2 as on the KPW.

And if you're looking for more than a reader, there's no arguing that the Note 2 is a lovely phone/tablet. It's the one I hope to get next, as well.

But personally, I doubt I'll do much reading on it. That's what I use my KPW for.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Pushka said:


> I do think that Amazons photos of the PPW are too perfect. The whole screen is the same pristine white with no hint of shadow or anything at the bottom. So that is what people expected to see and didn't. So naturally wondered if they had a defect.


Agreed. Looks like some serious Photoshopping was done on the advertisements. Like fake white teeth in magazines.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Pushka said:


> I do think that Amazons photos of the PPW are too perfect. The whole screen is the same pristine white with no hint of shadow or anything at the bottom. So that is what people expected to see and didn't. So naturally wondered if they had a defect.


I agree.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I would agree with that.  When got mine I had to check online to make sure the shadows at the bottom were normal since the promo shots on amazon don't show any at all.  But I checked some review videos, this site and others for pics and saw it was normal and all was well.

But they would have been wise to just put up realistic pics etc. so people didn't have expectations of having a 100% evenly lit, shadow free screen.  A good one like mine with just the shadows at the bottom below the text looks great IMO, they should just show that in the product pics so people know what they're getting.

Clearly some bad units are out there with pics some have posted showing shadows going further up, colored tint, shadows in the middle or top of the screen etc. though.  And those are unacceptable and should be exchanged until the user gets a good one.


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm finding that as well as the shadows on the bottom, there are some fainter ones above those that extend into the bottom four lines of text. I'm still trying to decide whether to ask for a replacement or not because I'm finding they really bug me. I don't seem to notice the ones at the bottom, but the ones that go into the text even though they're fainter are really distracting.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Chocochibi,

I have the minor shadows at the bottom on mine, but they don't bug me.

I haven't noticed any others, but I'm not super-sensitive about such things.

However, if it does bug you, it might not hurt to call Kindle Support and at least ask if it's supposed to be that way. Your unit might be more affected than others.

With all the different levels of illumination, though (and I keep mine pretty dim at night in the dark) I can say I'm at least really happy with mine.

Feel bad for those whose KPWs seem to have more issues, though... long wait to get a replacement unit, from what I hear... and that probably won't change until January/February, due to holiday demand.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Why would you think that the advertised object would reflect the real world experience? Take a look at almost any ad and see if it resembles like what you get. Buy a big Mac or Whopper and see how much it looks like the nicely made, big burgers in their ads. Cars? See how close you come to their advertised, 37 mpg hiway/27 mpg city - Maybe coasting in neutral down a mountainside. Advertising is not much about reality, it's about making something appealing so it will sell. YMMV


----------



## SoCal (Feb 7, 2011)

Well I finally broke down and ordered a PW.

Will have to wait until November.

Will definitely post a review.  The UI is what scares me.  I love the buttons on my K3.
However I thought I loved to hold books and turn the pages.

I use the cloud to store books etc. so the memory thing is not an issue.  I would like some audio to play background music but will come up with something better.

SoCal


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I really LOVED my K2 until it failed.  The K3 Keyboard has been a nice replacement.  I purchased the Paperwhite wifi s/o solely for the self lighting feature.  While I really enjoy not having an external light, I miss my reliable K3.  I am waiting on a Paperwhite 3G model without s/o.  Perhaps I will like that one better.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

SoCal said:


> Will definitely post a review. The UI is what scares me. I love the buttons on my K3.
> *However I thought I loved to hold books and turn the pages.*


Bingo!!!


----------



## SoCal (Feb 7, 2011)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> Bingo!!!


I don't understand your post. Is your PW not reliable? Is the problem the SO or the lack of 3G or the PW?

Thanks


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

HappyGuy said:


> Why would you think that the advertised object would reflect the real world experience? Take a look at almost any ad and see if it resembles like what you get. Buy a big Mac or Whopper and see how much it looks like the nicely made, big burgers in their ads. Cars? See how close you come to their advertised, 37 mpg hiway/27 mpg city - Maybe coasting in neutral down a mountainside. Advertising is not much about reality, it's about making something appealing so it will sell. YMMV


And Macdonalds is widely criticised for doing exactly that. Well, they are here in Australia. There does have to be truth in advertising. I don't see the relevance to the car advertisement as there are so many variables in the petrol usage. But the car has to look the same in the advertising as what they sell. The PPW shown in the ads don't truly reflect the screen on the devices they are selling. Not a biggie for me, but I do understand why people are surprised that the kindles has these shadows at all.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

SoCal said:


> I don't understand your post. Is your PW not reliable? Is the problem the SO or the lack of 3G or the PW?
> 
> Thanks


Sorry, I was reinforcing my thoughts on how I dont compare reading on an e-reader to reading books; it seems like a silly expectation...and that ergonomically/comfort-wise e-readers have books beat (IMO). Heresy, I know!


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

HappyGuy said:


> Why would you think that the advertised object would reflect the real world experience? Take a look at almost any ad and see if it resembles like what you get. Buy a big Mac or Whopper and see how much it looks like the nicely made, big burgers in their ads. Cars? See how close you come to their advertised, 37 mpg hiway/27 mpg city - Maybe coasting in neutral down a mountainside. Advertising is not much about reality, it's about making something appealing so it will sell. YMMV


And what about all the hands on stuff before they were released that said the light was perfectly distributed and you couldn't see any of the lights etc.? Every other screened device I see on TV or in pictures says "*Screen images simulated" I haven't seen that once with the Kindle.

I also don't know what you're talking about when it comes to cars either. I've gotten within 1-2MPG for every car I've ever owned.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

skyblue said:


> I really LOVED my K2 until it failed. The K3 Keyboard has been a nice replacement. I purchased the Paperwhite wifi s/o solely for the self lighting feature. While I really enjoy not having an external light, I miss my reliable K3. I am waiting on a Paperwhite 3G model without s/o. Perhaps I will like that one better.


Sky,

Even if you buy a KPW with special offers, you don't have to suffer through them eternally if they bug you.

You can "buy out" of special offers for an extra $20, no matter which one you buy.

I have that option on my KPW, on the Amazon website, under Manage My Kindle->Manage Devices. But I've opted not to because the special offers don't really bug me. Just another type of screensaver, really... and not worth the $20, to me, to buy out.

But it's there. (I'm speaking of the US version. If you're elsewhere, your mileage may vary.)

Craig


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

I called last night about the shadow issues with my unit and got a great CS rep. He went and got his kindle PW and turned it on and said it didn't sound like what I was describing was normal, so he sent a replacement which should get here tomorrow. Hopefully it won't have the extra shadowing/blotchiness.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

My 3G unit arrived.  I fully anticipated keeping the 3G and sending the wifi unit back.  The screen on the wifi is whiter than the 3G.  The 3G looks sallow in comparison.  Both have pink and blue mottling, and shadows along the bottom of the screen.  The Paperwhite is perfect in theory, but i think Amazon rushed this device out the door before working all the bugs out. I just can't keep either unit.  I would prefer going to the warehouse and choosing it myself.  I find myself trying to "blink away" the pink and blue splotches.  Ironically the screen is beautiful in bright sunlight but I purchased it specifically to read in bed at night! 

My second issue is battery life.  After a couple days, the battery indicator was down by half! The claim of two months on one charge seems like pie in the sky!

I guess I will have to wait for Amazon to perfect this unit.  I keep wondering why they don't employ Kindleboards members as test subjects before they release to the masses. All this could have been avoided.  The screens of the two units I have do not look like the unit in the promotional video.  That's what I was anticipating.  It is such a major let down for me. .  I am returning BOTH to Amazon. 

Modified to add:  I completely forgot to mention that the contrast varies greatly between the units as well.  The 3G has noticeably lighter text.  It was the first thing my son mentioned!


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

skyblue said:


> My 3G unit arrived. I fully anticipated keeping the 3G and sending the wifi unit back. The screen on the wifi is whiter than the 3G. The 3G looks sallow in comparison. Both have pink and blue mottling, and shadows along the bottom of the screen. The Paperwhite is perfect in theory, but i think Amazon rushed this device out the door before working all the bugs out. I just can't keep either unit. I would prefer going to the warehouse and choosing it myself. I find myself trying to "blink away" the pink and blue splotches. Ironically the screen is beautiful in bright sunlight but I purchased it specifically to read in bed at night!


That seems to be such a common story with the PW. Exactly my issue as well, PW seems fine in good lighting - but I read in bed at night too. There is a lot to like about the PW, but the one thing I can't seem to like about it is the one thing I want to use it for - bedtime reading. That is just my experience of course, I know plenty of people are happy with it.

Feel free to join our peer support group on the "what then" solutions thread.  $69 Kindle 5 might serve you well... http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,129956.0.html


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

Well as far as bedtime reading and the PW goes, I find it very nice lighting wise. Because you can turn down the light very low and still read easily. Well on mine at least you can, but I do miss the page turn buttons.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I have no issues in bed either.  But I don't read in the dark.  I still turn on the little lamp I used to read by which is bright enough to read with.  The K3 screen just looked very drab, problems with shadows from sheets/pillows getting in the way etc.

With the PW I keep the light on 15 or so with that lamp on, and don't have to deal with the shadows etc.  Screen looks great to me.

I thought I'd miss the page turn buttons, but I don't at all.  I find it just as easy to tap, and the touch screen makes it a lot easier to look up definitions, navigate the menus etc.  But I'm a fan of touch screen devices in general though.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

Yep, I'd definitely say reading PW in bed with an external lamp on is a different scenario from reading PW in bed in complete darkness. The external lamps helps a lot to make the PW experience more uniform and less taxing on eyes. My problem is that I read in complete darkness. 

People feel differently about this of course, just my experience.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

skyblue said:


> I find myself trying to "blink away" the pink and blue splotches. Ironically the screen is beautiful in bright sunlight but I purchased it specifically to read in bed at night!


Haha, i've been doing that for a week now. No change. I tend to fare best in the 8-12 range but i keep going back to my k4 and light. wanting to skin it and make collections but its just not readable at night. love a lot of things about the pw (texture screen, swiping is really clean and day reading mostly) but pink splotches still distract. still gonna give it another week. rubber back is quite nice.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

northofdivision said:


> Haha, i've been doing that for a week now. No change. I tend to fare best in the 8-12 range but i keep going back to my k4 and light. wanting to skin it and make collections but its just not readable at night. love a lot of things about the pw (texture screen, swiping is really clean and day reading mostly) but pink splotches still distract. still gonna give it another week. rubber back is quite nice.


Well one thing I can say about my Paperwhite it is has no color splotches at all. But it does have the shadows at the bottom depending on the light settings


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

CAR said:


> Well one thing I can say about my Paperwhite it is has no color splotches at all. But it does have the shadows at the bottom depending on the light settings


Same here.


----------



## MoyJoy (Aug 24, 2010)

I read in dim light but never in the dark.  My paperwhite lives up to Amazon's claims on their site.  I rarely turn the lighting all the up, or on at all actually and I thoroughly love the reading experience on it.  It makes my Touch look like a digital watch.  I've got no splotches or strangeness to speak of yet.  Perhaps I'll try a bit of reading with the light up but really I wanted to enhance my non-lighting experience.  I'm still one of those who prefers not to read in the dark.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

FearIndex said:


> That seems to be such a common story with the PW. Exactly my issue as well, PW seems fine in good lighting - but I read in bed at night too. There is a lot to like about the PW, but the one thing I can't seem to like about it is the one thing I want to use it for - bedtime reading. That is just my experience of course, I know plenty of people are happy with it.
> 
> Feel free to join our peer support group on the "what then" solutions thread.  $69 Kindle 5 might serve you well... http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,129956.0.html


Yes I agree. I am really starting to wonder if its not just the brightness or dimness of the light, but also the " type" of light. I noticed in our bathroom we have energy-saving daylight florescent blubs. With that lighting the PW screen looks absolutely perfect and text contrast also looks great at 18.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I finally got into a Best Buy today to try out the PaperWhite.  The minute I raised the light level, I knew immediately this device was NOT for me.  Looks just like a back lit LCD screen.  I'll be keeping my Touch and Amazon lighted cover.

However the new Fire HD is an improvement.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

laurie_lu said:


> I finally got into a Best Buy today to try out the PaperWhite. The minute I raised the light level, I knew immediately this device was NOT for me. Looks just like a back lit LCD screen. I'll be keeping my Touch and Amazon lighted cover.


I understand the reaction well. Many people have issues with PW light unevenness (or lack of contrast on the PW), but even if that gets better over newer revisions or better units or future models, I think some people who like e-ink for e-ink may have issues with the frontlight concept in general. Even if the frontlight were perfect, would it be an improvement over pure e-ink, or not?

While it isn't a backlight, not really when comparing side by side, it does take something away from the pure e-ink experience. For me that something is something I keep missing, when reading on the PW compared to e.g. the $69 Kindle 5. So the frontlight idea is certainly a controversial one for e-ink purists. 

I wonder will Amazon go frontlight-only in future generations or if they make it fully turn-offable or something like that...



CAR said:


> Yes I agree. I am really starting to wonder if its not just the brightness or dimness of the light, but also the " type" of light. I noticed in our bathroom we have energy-saving daylight florescent blubs. With that lighting the PW screen looks absolutely perfect and text contrast also looks great at 18. Was thinking of taking my Paperwhite review pictures there, he-he.


CAR, for you the solution is simple then, do all your reading in the bathroom!  I agree that the type of external lighting greatly affects the PW experience, so much so that I have been investigating using an external lighted case with the PW as a potential solution (on this thread http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,129956.0.html).

Here is a little how the PW would look with a lighted cover, with the frontlight to minimum... It would make it a more traditional experience for e-ink purists.


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

CAR said:


> Yes I agree. I am really starting to wonder if its not just the brightness or dimness of the light, but also the " type" of light. I noticed in our bathroom we have energy-saving daylight florescent blubs. With that lighting the PW screen looks absolutely perfect and text contrast also looks great at 18. Was thinking of taking my Paperwhite review pictures there, he-he.


Same here! I tried it in different lighting and it looks absolutely stunning in my bathroom! lol


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I have compact fluorescent lightbulbs pretty much everywhere but the bathroom.    Well the hallway and kitchen too.  Those rooms have recessed flood lights in the ceiling.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

CAR said:


> Yes I agree. I am really starting to wonder if its not just the brightness or dimness of the light, but also the " type" of light. I noticed in our bathroom we have energy-saving daylight florescent blubs. With that lighting the PW screen looks absolutely perfect and text contrast also looks great at 18. Was thinking of taking my Paperwhite review pictures there, he-he.


I've figured out that what colors are in your environment make a difference too. . . . .if they're darker, they reflect the ambient light differently -- whether it's flourescent, incandescant, LED, or halogen.

For example: I thought I noticed a pinkish tinge the other day while I sat here at my desk. Hmm, I thought, that's new.  Pulled out my K4 and it had it too. Double hmm.  THEN, I realized that it was on the papers on my desk, too -- turns out the light was reflecting from the wood desk topper and making everything look a little pink. It was just because of the way the sunlight happened to be coming through the windows! A few minutes later the sun had moved and all traces of pink were gone.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, I get some of that two.  Walls in the living room are light blue, office are mocha, bathroom is orange, bedroom is light green.  So there's some color tint sometimes on anything I'm reading if I'm near a wall and the ambient light source is reflecting off it.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

laurie_lu said:


> I finally got into a Best Buy today to try out the PaperWhite. The minute I raised the light level, I knew immediately this device was NOT for me. Looks just like a back lit LCD screen. I'll be keeping my Touch and Amazon lighted cover.
> 
> However the new Fire HD is an improvement.


Yes I could see how it would look like a LCD screen at full brightness, I call it flashlight bright on mine.  But that's really only for use in full sunlight. And that brings me to the point I want to make, this is a completely new Kindle type. It will not be for everyone and there will be some time required to adapt to it. Personally I love mine and now, after using it for a couple days.


----------



## cleee (May 15, 2009)

One thing these lighted e-readers have taught me: I LOVE reading in the dark!

I never read in the dark before. I usually have the night stand lamp on or when I was sitting out on the balcony and it was dark, I was using a clip on light. The other day, I took the Nook with GloLight and laid in bed with the lights completely off and just loved it. I got my Paperwhite today (gifted the Glo to my husband) and can't wait until it gets dark. I can picture myself sitting in the darkness in the winter time reading a mystery.


----------



## jj2339 (Jan 18, 2010)

So my pre-ordered PW Kindle should show up this week, and I was really excited about it.  I went to Best Buy today to check out the floor model, and started to wonder if I actually needed a new kindle?  I've got the third generation keyboard kindle (black), and it's two years old, and still holding up.  I've got an area where i've worn through part of the black through repeat usage, and my battery isn't AS good as it started out (but not awful).  

When I placed the order for it, I was all psyched about the built in light (I have a case with built in light for third generation), and I was excited about some of the newer software features (X-Ray, Time Left to Read), which now i'm wondering if they are more gimmicky rather than useful.  And I'm a bit worried that it dropped from 4 gigs to 2 gigs of space, although I'm not concerned about losing MP3 functionality (never used it personally).

For anyone who upgraded from their third generation kindle, how does the Paperwhite version compare?  Is it worth the upgrade?  x


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

jj2339 said:


> For anyone who upgraded from their third generation kindle, how does the Paperwhite version compare? Is it worth the upgrade? x


My comparison of Kindle 3 and Kindle PW here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,129956.msg1921549.html#msg1921549

Others do like the PW more than I do, so that is from a non-frontlight fan. Look for other experiences from people who have liked the frontlight, there are plenty of those as well, to get a balanced view.



cleee said:


> One thing these lighted e-readers have taught me: I LOVE reading in the dark!
> 
> I never read in the dark before. I usually have the night stand lamp on or when I was sitting out on the balcony and it was dark, I was using a clip on light. The other day, I took the Nook with GloLight and laid in bed with the lights completely off and just loved it. I got my Paperwhite today (gifted the Glo to my husband) and can't wait until it gets dark. I can picture myself sitting in the darkness in the winter time reading a mystery.


Oh how we people differ. I too love reading in the dark, but consider a small lighted cover the best kind of light for that (one that doesn't light up the darkness too much) and have not been too excited about my PW. The world would be such a boring place if we all felt the same about things.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

jj2339 said:


> For anyone who upgraded from their third generation kindle, how does the Paperwhite version compare? Is it worth the upgrade? x


I'm very happy I upgraded. I love the lit/whiter screen, smaller form factor (never used the keyboard), touch screen (great for looking up words and navigating the menu), the cover view option, time left in chapter listing etc.

I had a K1, K2 and K3 and the PW is my favorite by far.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

FearIndex said:


> Oh how we people differ. I too love reading in the dark, but consider a small lighted cover the best kind of light for that (one that doesn't light up the darkness too much) and have not been too excited about my PW. The world would be such a boring place if we all felt the same about things.


Agree  We are exact opposites on this item. I like the PW for reading in bed in the dark at night, with a setting of 5. Because it gives off less light then a book-light.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

jj2339 said:


> For anyone who upgraded from their third generation kindle, how does the Paperwhite version compare? Is it worth the upgrade? x


I tried using the PW for about a week and sent it back. Still very happy with my K3. Its not about the K3 keyboard - its the K3 page turn buttons. I am not a "touch" person.

I hold my K3 in one hand with my thumb on the page turn button. when I held the PW in one hand, - either my right hand hurt after awhile due to the angle of my thumb - or when I held it in my left hand - I kept paging back when I wanted to page forward. This might be due to my having small hands and/or the angle of my right thumb - which only extends 60 degrees. Just not worth the aggrevation when I still love my K3.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

bordercollielady said:


> I tried using the PW for about a week and sent it back. Still very happy with my K3. Its not about the K3 keyboard - its the K3 page turn buttons. I am not a "touch" person.


Wasn't going to reply anything, but discussing upwards how different people often are, I thought it funny to point out that I on the other hand love the touch on PW. (Even though I feared I might not and was very much a page button kind of person.) While I think the $69 Kindle 5 is the best for me at the moment, blackest, traditional e-ink screen... I kind of miss the touch from Kindle PW on it. My problem with PW is the screen light.

I guess this just goes to show how important it is also to try for yourself even though experiences of others can help too. 

(I can confirm, though, that the touch and holding concerns bordercollielady has about the Kindle PW are something I noticed too, personally I just didn't have a problem there. If holding with left hand, going forwards is a bit harder than when holding with right hand - and holding the device may be a little harder one-handedly than Kindle 3/4/5 are. But people's mileage may vary. I was perfectly fine holding it in my right hand, but I did usually support the device on my bed or lap.)


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

FearIndex said:


> I guess this just goes to show how important it is also to try for yourself even though experiences of others can help too.


I totally agree... and also - that you need to use it for awhile.. not just reading for a half hour or so. I didn't notice the soreness in my right hand until after reading for a good 3 hrs.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

bordercollielady said:


> and also - that you need to use it for awhile.. not just reading for a half hour or so. I didn't notice the soreness in my right hand until after reading for a good 3 hrs.


Agreed. One more angle is to consider how long the person reporting an experience have had with the product. For example first experiences after a few minutes or hours, while useful and certainly entertaining, might not still communicate the full experience. On the other hand, if someone says something after prolonged use, perhaps there is more easily something to it.

This is also one problem with online reviews and forums generally, in my experience (I'm far too noob here to comment on this forum in particular, so this is just a generic observation), is that people often have an incentive to come on-board and report their immediate feelings when a gadget is new. Reporting is part of the hubris of getting something new. They may not come back and report later if the feelings change, so those "first day" experiences may be the most common kind, while not being the best kind because they don't really tell what happened weeks down the road.

Wow, that went philosophical. Sorry about that.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mooshie78 said:


> I'm very happy I upgraded. I love the lit/whiter screen, smaller form factor (never used the keyboard), touch screen (great for looking up words and navigating the menu), the cover view option, time left in chapter listing etc.
> 
> I had a K1, K2 and K3 and the PW is my favorite by far.


Agree 100%.... well, maybe 95% ....I never had a K2 to compare it to but I find it far superior to the K4....which I thought superior to the K3K.... which was a huge step up from the K1. 

The smaller memory isn't an issue for me as I keep the majority of my library in the cloud.

Sent from my Kindle Fire HD via tapatalk


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I really appreciate this thread and the "So You Didn't Like the Paperwhite" thread.    I remain undecided whether to get one for DH or not.  I think he would get used to not having the page turn buttons although not sure that we would like that - he reads one handed and it is so easy to turn the page as you are reading with the K3 page turn buttons.

I am OK with the decreased memory and have audio books on my phone.  However, I can see how the lack of audio could be a concern.

The deal breaker definitely is the screen.  It isn't sounding like it is quite perfected yet.  Now if they get that worked out and add page turn buttons, I would be ordering in a flash.  

I hope to get to Best Buy and see one for myself to see what side of the fence I am on after that.    I was at Office Depot and they had a place for them but no displayed PW yet.  They did have the covers.  It was partially boxed but from what I could see, I was not impressed with the quality and feel of it.  So my other issue is putting functionality of the device only available with their cover - you either go with the cover that may not appeal to you with the color options and quality or give up that additiional feature that using the cover provides.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

If the additional feature you are referring to is the cover turning the PW on and off--if you have a cover with a pocket on the front (such as an Oberon), you can tuck a small magnet in the corner of the pocket and it will then become an on/off cover, too.

I am using the $69K this week while I am traveling and I have to say, I am hating the page turn buttons and missing my lighted screen.

L


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

While I'm not OK with the PW screen, I am one of those who can live without the page turn buttons and do think the Amazon PW cover is very high quality - on par with Kindle 2/3 covers at least. Kindle 4/5 cover from Amazon was a disappointment for me though.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

Leslie said:


> If the additional feature you are referring to is the cover turning the PW on and off--if you have a cover with a pocket on the front (such as an Oberon), you can tuck a small magnet in the corner of the pocket and it will then become an on/off cover, too.


Just don't make it a too strong magnet, electronics/memory on board might not like that.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

jj2339 said:


> For anyone who upgraded from their third generation kindle, how does the Paperwhite version compare? Is it worth the upgrade? x


I had a K3 Keyboard WiFi w/out SOs.

I upgraded to a KPW WiFi w/SOs.

I actually like the KPW's virtual keyboard way better than the K3K's physical one.

Not having to have a book light is nice.

The resolution is way better, and text looks smoother on smaller font-sizes compared to K3K.

The KPW's a lot smaller since there's no physical keyboard. That was a minor adjustment, but a pleasant one.

I'm not wild about Cover Mode browsing, but in List Browsing, I feel right at home.

I like that there's now six display fonts (though some books stubbornly don't let me display MY preferred font, which is annoying... but that's a formatting issue, not a KPW issue.)

The special offers don't bug me yet; just a different type of screensaver, so I'd rather spend $20 on books rather than the opt-out fee.

And I don't miss the page-turn buttons as much as I thought I might; using a side-swipe finger motion to turn pages actually feels MORE like reading a print book, to me, so it came very naturally.

All in all, I'm quite pleased with the experience thus far, and I won't even begin looking to replace my KPW until the extended 2-year replacement warranty expires.

After that, it'll depend on what Amazon.com is offering in the fall of 2014.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd echo Craig as to the difference between K3K and PW. I use List mode as a preference. . . .don't really care about seeing the book covers as they're B&W anyway.

I did buy out of SO's but not because I found them annoying at all. Rather, I already get them on my K4 and decided to splurge so when I open the cover my book is _right there_. It's just like a "real" book! Very cool.  (With SO's you open and it goes on to the SO screen and you have to tap for it to go to the home page or a book; so, one small extra step.)

I, frankly, can't imagine what else they might do to make it better. . . . . .


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'd echo Craig as to the difference between K3K and PW. I use List mode as a preference. . . .don't really care about seeing the book covers as they're B&W anyway.


It's been fun to compare some of our PW preferences differences here. For me, while I have my dislikes of the PW (different from e.g. yours) that have driven me to the $69 Kindle 5, one of the great features on PW that I actually miss when on the baby Kindle, was the cover view. It just made looking at your library and picking up a book all that more tangible.  Different strokes for different folks...

Not that I have any issue with the list view on $69 Kindle 5, because most of the time I spend reading the book, but for me cover view is one of the pro's of PW.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

My preference for list view comes from my time with the K3K.

That, plus you can see a lot more titles on one screen. In cover mode, it's like 3 titles per swipe.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> My preference for list view comes from my time with the K3K.
> 
> That, plus you can see a lot more titles on one screen. In cover mode, it's like 3 titles per swipe.


I understand. Just a detail, I believe cover view shows six per swipe. The first page is only three, though, if you have the Kindle Store enabled in parental controls and see the suggestions.

As a personal background I was coming from K2, K3K, K4 - all with just list view - and I liked the cover view on the PW. Other issues forced me towards the $69 Kindle 5 though.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,129956.0.html


----------



## gaidinsgirl (Feb 1, 2011)

I am enjoying cover view right now, because I only have 4 collections and 2 books I am currently reading. It fits them all on the screen nicely. I like seeing the covers. I do wish that the collections view worked a little different. The cover with the name of the collection on it is kind of blah. I don't think I will leave it this way for long though, because I don't like having to turn off the store, just to see 6 covers. They should really take away those book advertisements at the bottom. Especially on kindles that do not have SO.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'd echo Craig as to the difference between K3K and PW. I use List mode as a preference. . . .don't really care about seeing the book covers as they're B&W anyway.
> 
> I did buy out of SO's but not because I found them annoying at all. Rather, I already get them on my K4 and decided to splurge so when I open the cover my book is _right there_. It's just like a "real" book! Very cool.  (With SO's you open and it goes on to the SO screen and you have to tap for it to go to the home page or a book; so, one small extra step.)
> 
> I, frankly, can't imagine what else they might do to make it better. . . . . .


To me, doing the swipe is more like a paper book as I always had to remove a bookmark to get to where I was reading.  The only time I open the cover of a paper book like that is at the beginning of the book.  It's not worth $20 to me to get rid of it; I really don't think I'll ever do it. My .02 worth.

Absolutely love my Paperwhite. Unequivocally.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> To me, doing the swipe is more like a paper book as I always had to remove a bookmark to get to where I was reading.  The only time I open the cover of a paper book like that is at the beginning of the book.  It's not worth $20 to me to get rid of it; I really don't think I'll ever do it. My .02 worth.
> 
> Absolutely love my Paperwhite. Unequivocally.
> 
> Betsy


Good point about a bookmark...hadn't thought of it that way....fwiw, the non SO sleep pictures are very nice, even if I only see 'em for a second or two. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire HD via tapatalk


----------



## SoCal (Feb 7, 2011)

I started this thread and was undecided.

I decided to buy a PW and if I did not like it to return it.

It is not going back.

Day one was a problem.  Had a problem with the lighting.  Found what works for me.

Losing the buttons was not a problem at all.  I like the virtual keyboard better than the physical.
I have SO but may drop. I love the smaller size.  I finally decided on  Helvetica font and like it.
I like pressing a word to get the definition. 

Real dark rooms are still not great.  I am not sure that the back button works just like the physical one on KKeyboard.

SoCal


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Hooray for you, SoCal!
I wasn't too sure either but went ahead and bought one. This is my first touchscreen device. After 3 days I was a pro at it. As you said, the virtual keyboard and pressing a word for its definition is great. 
But the backlit frontlit screen sealed the deal that this Kindle was not going back! 
So hooray for both of us!


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

You know, it must be a personal preference/eye thing because I just tested our PW against my KK and the Ceacelia font, #4, is VERY dark. To me, it's too imposing and I changed to Palatino. So how people can think that is 'indistinct' must mean that their eyes see very differently...which is entirely possible...or there are quality control issues (inconsistencies) with that too. (And not muddy, just very bold;  really the best word was 'imposing.') But the last descriptor I would use is 'indistinct'.

I also just played (again) with a big variety of brightness settings and lighting conditions & types....and still only have the small amount of 'marquee spotting' on the bottom. And overall results: the best lighting is in direct (indoor) sunlight, standing at the windows. With any light level. 

OTOH, I seem to be different from others here...I like higher light levels the darker the room and back to absolute minimum (regular old e-ink look) with good lighthing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

SoCal said:


> Real dark rooms are still not great. I am not sure that the back button works just like the physical one on KKeyboard.


I don't have a KK, so I can't say what the "back" button does on it, but the "back" button on the PW is not meant to be a "previous page" in a book, but to me, is more like the "back" in an internet browser. It takes you to the last "site" on the Kindle that you were at before your prior location. So, if you are in a book, it takes you to the place you were in before you were in a book. There was an actual "back" button on the original Kindle that functioned the way this one does, as well as a "Prev Page" button.

Betsy


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I purchased two Paperwhites, so I was able to compare them side by side to each other, as well as to my Kindle Keyboard. Without a doubt there were _significant differences and inconsistencies in the typeface among the devices._ I am confident Amazon will address and correct all the issues with the Paperwhite, but I couldn't live with the defects on the Paperwhites I had. While I am sad that I received flawed devices, I am happy for those who were able to obtain perfect Paperwhites.

I will patiently wait for improvements. In the mean time, I am happily reading on my KK, my Kindle Fire HD, and my Kindle apps.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

skyblue said:


> I purchased two Paperwhites, so I was able to compare them side by side to each other, as well as to my Kindle Keyboard. Without a doubt there were _significant differences and inconsistencies in the typeface among the devices._ I am confident Amazon will address and correct all the issues with the Paperwhite, but I couldn't live with the defects on the Paperwhites I had. While I am sad that I received flawed devices, I am happy for those who were able to obtain perfect Paperwhites.
> 
> I will patiently wait for improvements. In the mean time, I am happily reading on my KK, my Kindle Fire HD, and my Kindle apps.


I believe you. I think it's either the settings on the PW device or quality control issues. If you played with the settings and still could not get comparable contrast and wt, then I'd send it back too.

I ran the same side-by-side test with my KK and a PW and found the default PW font, Ceacelia to be a little overbearing for me for pleasure reading, so I went with a lighter wt font, Palatino. (Is that right?).


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Purely a personal taste thing, but my top favorite reading font for my KPW is Futura.

However, I've also found Baskerville to be my favorite serif font.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> I believe you. I think it's either the settings on the PW device or quality control issues. If you played with the settings and still could not get comparable contrast and wt, then I'd send it back too.
> 
> I ran the same side-by-side test with my KK and a PW and found the default PW font, Ceacelia to be a little overbearing for me for pleasure reading, so I went with a lighter wt font, Palatino. (Is that right?).


You know, especially now after the update I find caecelia to be a bit much. I think your term of overbearing is fitting. I was thinking maybe too bold. Its just too, "there", kind of thick. 
So I really like Baskerville now after the update. Its has a bit more contrast now and its a tad bolder than before, but not bold like caecelia. I can now also use it in the evening and at night, where it used to be a tad too light for me. Now its perfect after the update. I also like the Palatino.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Atunah said:


> You know, especially now after the update I find caecelia to be a bit much. I think your term of overbearing is fitting. I was thinking maybe too bold. Its just too, "there", kind of thick.
> So I really like Baskerville now after the update. Its has a bit more contrast now and its a tad bolder than before, but not bold like caecelia. I can now also use it in the evening and at night, where it used to be a tad too light for me. Now its perfect after the update. I also like the Palatino.


I'll check out the Baskerville.

My PW is supposed to come on Tues. I am nervous that it will have screen quality issues but hopeful.

I plan to take it to work on Wed and do a side-by-side comparison with the PW we have at work which I think has a good quality screen.

And then read on it for 4 days off work!!


----------

